# Could this forum be considered a hate group?



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight. 

I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

If you are not joking, then you are either drinking your own bathwater or crappen to close to your house. Whatever you are drinking tainted water. If you don't like what you read here, this is America and you are free to go somewhere else. The more I think about this the more ticked I get. This is the second time I have added to this. I think you are part of a hate group. It sounds like you may HATE us? But liberals always want to change things to THEIR way. Where conservatives just let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Can't tell if serious... or facetious...

Truth be told, I'd be a bit sad if I learned I wasn't on a watch list.
The government should ALWAYS be reminded that WE THE PEOPLE possess the means and motives to undo tyranny.
Those founders... radicals I tell ya, radicals. Extremists even!!!

I can't speak for all members, but I don't "hate" all things liberal. I just consider most liberal policies to lack forethought or any knowledge of history. When I see someone spouting an ideal that was held by Mao, or Stalin, or Chavez, you might understand why I consider such things hostile to my freedom, and could respond in a hostile way.

EDIT: I missed the "go on a shooting spree" part at first glance. Only liberals with guns do that. You seem a bit confused.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


I love everybody, even dumbass liberals. I just like to call em' out. You may be next.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


And I think you are full of shit up to your neck. Pretending to be something you're not takes more skillset than you have... so how about you follow your well-moisturized buddy out the door?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Denton @Sasquatch , I think it's time to tidy :vs_laugh:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


I am tracking you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am tracking you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I was going to say I am tracking you and your family but that would just be wrong and crazy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I was going to say I am tracking you and your family but that would just be wrong and crazy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I will not challenge him to a gunfight but I will challenge you to hand hand combat. I bet I kick your b**** ass across the road.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am tracking you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m thinking there’s only one reason someone would post such a moronic string of words. 
Could someone please perma-ban the skirt? I’m at work and the only thing I can do on the phone is a nuclear cleanse. Don’t want to do that.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

In before the nuke hits!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking there's only one reason someone would post such a moronic string of words.
> Could someone please perma-ban the skirt? I'm at work and the only thing I can do on the phone is a nuclear cleanse. Don't want to do that.


I enjoy knowing that sometimes the "ban hammer" just isn't enough... and we must go nuclear.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking there's only one reason someone would post such a moronic string of words.
> Could someone please perma-ban the skirt? I'm at work and the only thing I can do on the phone is a nuclear cleanse. Don't want to do that.


Looks like only you and Sas around right now and he's usually on TapaTalk...

Quick! Juice me up! I'd love to roll this dung-beetle outta here. :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


Drink another glass of koolaid Mr Jones.

Geesh you could have been a little more subtle so we could play for a while. But noooooo you had the hit the big red button instead...

Dumbass! :vs_lol:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I need to find my safe place..the trolls are out in force.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

here we only rail against those who hate what we cherish and actively go after that. If you can not take a punch, Do not start throwing them. If we are not your cup of tea find a different place to hang.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.



View attachment 70634


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey, mlhouse, why did You come here, after you decided to come out from Liberal lair under the bridge?

Your post thread reeks of liberal intolerance and bigotry of anything non-liberal.

Come back again, when You can't stay so long, if We never hear from you again, *SWELL!*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 70642


Fellatio Instructor^^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whorehouse, why would someone so perfect come here, to prove your superiority? 

Such assholes like you always seem to slither in under a shroud of deceit, just another liberal scumbag.

You and the left are the hate groups, against this countries constitution and those who believe in it.

An yeah I hate liberals, that is my right to, you can go F...............


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

That's a picture of a guy called Barry lane...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Lane


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll only speak for myself, but yes maybe I'm part of a hate group. I don't hate liberals as I'm center right. But I do hate idiots and I do hate folks that wish to take away my rights. I hate folks that want a big government that spends too much and sticks its nose in my private affairs. I hate folks that want to chip away at our Constitution, one piece at a time. I hate folks that take from society and give nothing back. I hate folks that don't love our God & Savior Jesus Christ.

I hate a lot of things because I have so much love. I love being outdoors working the land. I love my God & Savior, I love my family and I love my country. I love my church and the youth group I'm proud to serve and will gladly use my excessive number of guns to protect them all. Not because I'm a hater but because I have so much love.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

mlhouse said:


> Thanks for proving my point.


Your point is you're freaking weird and it was a joke. You have totally lost respect on this forum. Just go away!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Phony all the way around, typical liberal asshole, they can't tell the truth about anything, 

This turd was part of my yin yang post.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> This turd was part of my yin yang post.


Yep. Caught that right off too. 
_Just one more left... lol_


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. Caught that right off too.
> _Just one more left... lol_


Right you are!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm thinking there's only one reason someone would post such a moronic string of words.
> Could someone please perma-ban the skirt? I'm at work and the only thing I can do on the phone is a nuclear cleanse. Don't want to do that.


RPD is online now..maybe he can do it, but I still like the nuclear option. :vs_moon:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> RPD is online now..maybe he can do it, but I still like the nuclear option. :vs_moon:


Well, Denton asked me to, and trolling is against the rules.
But I've got fat fingers, and may hit the nuclear option instead of a time out.

Y'all want to play with the mouse a little?
Denton - ya want me to light him up?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, Denton asked me to, and trolling is against the rules.
> But I've got fat fingers, and may hit the nuclear option instead of a time out.
> 
> Y'all want to play with the mouse a little?
> Denton - ya want me to light him up?


If ya light things up - will it take out the AlexJonesTroll too? Two buttheads with one bomb? :vs_cool:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Denton - ya want me to light him up?


I love the smell of napalm at 10:56 PM.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This one may not come back now, unless he is a real stupid hilda worshiper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, Denton asked me to, and trolling is against the rules.
> But I've got fat fingers, and may hit the nuclear option instead of a time out.
> 
> Y'all want to play with the mouse a little?
> Denton - ya want me to light him up?


Fire for effect...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Banzai!!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Fire for effect...





rice paddy daddy said:


> Banzai!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, guys and gals, it's late and I've got to be at work early tomorrow, so good night.

Tuesday is the day we get our weekly delivery from the warehouse, so I have to be in at the ungodly early hour of 11:30 AM to help put away stock.

:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, guys and gals, it's late and I've got to be at work early tomorrow, so good night.
> 
> Tuesday is the day we get our weekly delivery from the warehouse, so I have to be in at the ungodly early hour of 11:30 AM to help put away stock.
> 
> :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


G'nite sir and thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, we're here for the ban party. Let's get this show on th.....dammit, too late. I knew we should've forgot about the costumes.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh that's funny!!!
:vs_laugh::vs_clap:


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Just joining. Seems that I missed all the fireworks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, guys and gals, it's late and I've got to be at work early tomorrow, so good night.
> 
> Tuesday is the day we get our weekly delivery from the warehouse, so I have to be in at the ungodly early hour of 11:30 AM to help put away stock.
> 
> :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


Hey I want you to know that my average daily wake up time is 10:00 AM, then I decide whether or not to go back to sleep.

The other day I had to get up at 5 AM, had to take kid to sleep test,

that really sucked big time as I sat in waiting room for 4 hours after an hour to get there.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You guys keep banning all of J6's socks. Now he is going to be sad and pee in his pants just to show you! :vs_cry:


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

Not a good idea to piss people off on this forum. I made that mistake once, my ass will never be the same again.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a fun thing to consider -

As you may or may not have noticed, over on the orange site, when we do have the rare occasion to ban somebody, it is common for the mod/admin that dropped the ban hammer to post the message they sent to the douchebag so all of the regulars can join in the fun. It has even turned into a friendly competition between the mods for the most titillating final message. Since we do not ban anybody until there is almost unanimous consent that he/she should be whacked, it really gives the guys a real feeling of comradery. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jackangus said:


> Not a good idea to piss people off on this forum. I made that mistake once, my ass will never be the same again.


Yeah, but you are the real deal. These critters are not.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just a fun thing to consider -
> 
> As you may or may not have noticed, over on the orange site, when we do have the rare occasion to ban somebody, it is common for the mod/admin that dropped the ban hammer to post the message they sent to the douchebag so all of the regulars can join in the fun. It has even turned into a friendly competition between the mods for the most titillating final message. Since we do not ban anybody until there is almost unanimous consent that he/she should be whacked, it really gives the guys a real feeling of comradery. :devil:


Here, the members enjoy themselves with shredding the trolls until moderation gets tired of mopping up the blood. Yuo should know. You've splattered some blood in your time!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Here, the members enjoy themselves with shredding the trolls until moderation gets tired of mopping up the blood. Yuo should know. You've splattered some blood in your time!


Just tryin' to help out. You know me, I am just quiet little wallflower in the corner... (Until you bring up Ralph Rotten. I really HATE that guy!)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just tryin' to help out. You know me, I am just quiet little wallflower in the corner... (Until you bring up Ralph Rotten. I really HATE that guy!)


Wall flower? I'm sorry; have we met? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Typical Liberal


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was wondering when you guys would get down to some serious roach killing. These pinheads just weren't even worth the trouble of playing with.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh when the trolls
Oh when the trolls
Oh when the trolls come crawling out
How I'd love to be a Mod!

When the trolls come crawling out..........

P.S. when did the troll who posted about getting a gun, "for hunting and self defense", get nuked? I missed that! 

Some got sucked in early on. I suggested a Daisy Red Ryder


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So what if it is?

We have Black Lies Matter almost treated as a national socialist protected class. If so, why is the Klan derided?

Don't we have free speech and equal justice under the law?

The waitress at Perkins once told me that she get her butt whacked more by bankers than bikers. The public either fails to recognize this or simply shrugs this off as "with power goes privilege."

As stated, as a Christian I'm trying not to hate, but it doesn't require that get down in the mud with people who have already made the choice to seek evil. But as Americans--if they truly are Americans and not illegal flotsam--they can think anything they want and discuss it.

The crime is when they take action to cite fear in others or use violence.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

@RobieGreat catch regarding Barry Lane. If you were with the FBI, that Cruz fella wouldn't have been so much as a footnote.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha!!! This is hilarious! PF has been discovered by the Antifah gimps, and they are trying to attack it. Lemme tell you something "butt stain", I don't care what you think. I am 62 years old, and I ain't about to be dictated to by your Commie self.

"Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty or give me death!" ― 
Patrick Henry

Hows that for hate speech, ignoramus elenchi? You have never read, or studied Patrick Henry, and you are an embarrassment to America, because of that.

NOTE:
elenchus:
a syllogistic argument that refutes a proposition by proving the direct opposite of its conclusion. They did not teach you any argumentative skills in school, I am certain of it. But, be my guest to go over to The Free Dictionary, and read up on it.
https://www.thefreedictionary.com/elenchi


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had to stop reading the replies after 2 pages, I was rocking with laughter, and I nearly fell outa my seat. Safety first, I would not want to fall and hit my head, I have done that enough in my life.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> So what if it is?
> 
> We have Black Lies Matter almost treated as a national socialist protected class. If so, why is the Klan derided?
> 
> ...


SHH!!!

WE must be bewy tolewant. *Unless dey awen't libewals!!!*


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

DAMMIT, tired of missing out on all the fun!!!!!!

Seems the "troll begone" spray is drawing more into the fold than the ban"Smashing'hammer


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jackangus said:


> Not a good idea to piss people off on this forum. I made that mistake once, my ass will never be the same again.


Aw heck Angus Jack, you aint pissed nobody off. We was just funnin' with ya'.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, I go away for a couple of days and I miss all the fisticuffs! I gotta' get me one of them i-phone things.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I was hoping he wasn’t done yet, reading stupid peoples posts can be entertaining . It’s always interesting to see how far down the rabbit hole they go, and eventually disappear on their own......they can’t handle all the wisdom that exists here....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 70642
> 
> 
> Fellatio Instructor^^^^


:applause::applause:

Thought of Old School when I read this. Lmao


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

******* said:


> I'll only speak for myself, but yes maybe I'm part of a hate group. I don't hate liberals as I'm center right. But I do hate idiots and I do hate folks that wish to take away my rights. I hate folks that want a big government that spends too much and sticks its nose in my private affairs. I hate folks that want to chip away at our Constitution, one piece at a time. I hate folks that take from society and give nothing back. I hate folks that don't love our God & Savior Jesus Christ.
> 
> I hate a lot of things because I have so much love. I love being outdoors working the land. I love my God & Savior, I love my family and I love my country. I love my church and the youth group I'm proud to serve and will gladly use my excessive number of guns to protect them all. Not because I'm a hater but because I have so much love.


Thanks Mister *******. I think you spoke for all of us here quite well. Its good to have a ******* on our side!


----------



## roberthleeii (Oct 30, 2017)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


It's sad when people in this country consider a form that supports one of our constitutional rights a hate group

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

roberthleeii said:


> It's sad when people in this country consider a form that supports one of our constitutional rights a hate group
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Don't forget to head over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a really stupid topic.
Look at my spicy Russian potato salad instead :vs_laugh:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

TG said:


> This is a really stupid topic.
> Look at my spicy Russian potato salad instead :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 70721


Recipe please.....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


I like pie


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Me too!!! ^^^^^\


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

roberthleeii said:


> It's sad when people in this country consider a form that supports one of our constitutional rights a hate group
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Starting again?????????????????


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

roberthleeii said:


> It's sad when people in this country consider a form that supports one of our constitutional rights a hate group
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Most of us here hate the direction this Country is going. Yep, I guess we are a hate group.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think OP is a jeep wrangler owner and a 6 shooter ruger owner..and s from Texas, may have owned a Duramaz Chevy too.
https://www.texas3006.com/map.php?id=14987
So much information on his name
https://twitter.com/roberthleeii
https://www.instagram.com/roberthleeii/
http://www.wranglerforum.com/jeep-profiles/114986/


----------



## roberthleeii (Oct 30, 2017)

roberthleeii said:


> It's sad when people in this country consider a form that supports one of our constitutional rights a hate group
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk





SOCOM42 said:


> Starting again?????????????????





A Watchman said:


> Most of us here hate the direction this Country is going. Yep, I guess we are a hate group.


Sorry actually did not mean to post that here. It got mixed in to my tapatalk account and I thought it was in another forum. Sorry. I know, great way to make an intro post....

If someone could delete my posts that would be great...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

roberthleeii said:


> Sorry actually did not mean to post that here. It got mixed in to my tapatalk account and I thought it was in another forum. Sorry. I know, great way to make an intro post....
> 
> If someone could delete my posts that would be great...


No worries ..... most of the crap I post I didn't really mean to post.


----------



## Jackangus (Sep 1, 2016)

TG said:


> This is a really stupid topic.
> Look at my spicy Russian potato salad instead :vs_laugh:
> 
> View attachment 70721


I bet there is some vodka in that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

mlhouse said:


> I think this forum may qualify as a hate group. Everyone here sit around talking about the guns and ammo they are stockpiling, as well as other tactical military style gear. Then they start spewing mad hatred toward anything liberal. Just today one of these psychos challenged me to a gunfight.
> 
> I think you crazies need to be put on a watchlist for the good of the country. Who knows when one of you nutjobs will just lose it and go on a shooting spree with the assault weapons you are hoarding.


Better question what group does this group like and don;t hate? Hate aint Illegal... Crimes are illegal.... but it seams they are only going after those that get them money.

I hate Boys that think they are girls...I hate boys who sag there pants...I hate old people wearing banana hammocks. I dislike pasty faced red heads who don't love me...

Hell, I hate most everyone.....who gives a rats ass! Not me. I'd ask you what you think, but screw you...I don't like you either.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Me too!!! ^^^^^\


Me three! ^^^^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Four!^^^^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Who the hell was he talking about? Supposedly someone from here threatened him with a gun?

I wonder why he did not name him-her? were the mods notified??/

Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Who the hell was he talking about? Supposedly someone from here threatened him with a gun?
> 
> I wonder why he did not name him-her? were the mods notified??/
> 
> Sounds like bullshit to me.


This is how liberals operate, they create a false narrative and then make it their own truth, I too haven't read anything here that would constitute a threat....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rstanek said:


> This is how liberals operate, they create a false narrative and then make it their own truth, I too haven't read anything here that would constitute a threat....


And he wonders why people like me hate them, lying bastards.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

There's more where that came from, and the Ban around here is fully stocked; because you seem to be too stupid to understand free association. If you don't like it here, don't come back; your moralizing is needed elsewhere.


----------

